# How do you do Fasted Cardio ?



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*How do you do Fasted Cardio*​
Steady State 1965.52%HIIT 310.34%Fartlek 13.45%Endurance based 13.45%I don't do it517.24%


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

As above, just trying to see if many people do it and if so how.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I used to do it. Basically you get up and train before you eat.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't see any difference with it, I lose the same amount if I do cardio at 1PM. I'd rather get the sleep to recover.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I used to do it. Basically you get up and train before you eat.


Was more after running styles for it. I would think Fartlek and HIIT wouldent be too good due to lack of fuel to get high speeds on the bursts.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Steady state for fasted, then hiit post-workout.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Impreza_Turbo said:


> 1. Wake up
> 
> 2. Don't eat.
> 
> ...


Haha I can see me regretting the way I phrased the title


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

I don't think I would ever do morning fasted cardio

I can't wait to get down in the morning and get mu breakfast down me'


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Steady state well sort of, i like the fan burner modes on stair masters.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you eat straight after fasted cardio, if so what?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Do you eat straight after fasted cardio, if so what?


Usually breakfast, full English, yum.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Usually breakfast, full English, yum.


Seriously?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Mixture.. usually about 40 mins of treadmil and crosstrainer (combined).. few sprints and fast paced running


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Do you eat straight after fasted cardio, if so what?


because i am on keto i usually do 30-40 mins SSCV fasted i just start of with my normal meal protein shake with a table spoon of olive oil YUM :surrender: lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

steady state as normally still tired and can't be ****ed to power thru it! :laugh: can of Tesco energy drink always makes me smash HIIT tho...


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

30-45 minute walk on an incline. headphones in and space out


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

1. Wake up

2. Don't eat

3. Hand full of Clen + T3 + Yohimbine

4. 45/60 minutes on cross trainer at 65% Max HR

5. Shower

6. Whey + Oats + Milk in shaker

7. Sign in on UK-M


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I do kind of unintentional fasted by riding to work in the morning 45mins of uphill hell, just dont eat before asnd have a slow release shake at work, sorts me right out


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

On waking have ECA stack, 30 g of BCAA powder and 3-5 g of L-carnitin and perform about 4-5k, 40 minutes light jog in the park. Have also been wrapping my knees recently as well to protect joints.


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> As above, just trying to see if many people do it and if so how.


 in the morning black coffee with 1sugar + another black 5 mins after workout. 15min later 7 egg whites 2 brown toast + protein shake :rockon:


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

black coffee

40 mins light jogging


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It's easy.

I eat a pizza or two, drink some beers and chase some women for a taste of thier burgers.

That is how I fast from cardio


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i do my fasted cardio when ive fasted...and then do some cardio???


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Whats this cadio we speak of?


----------

